# New DS redisgn for E3 ?



## Chopders (Jul 8, 2008)

Link: http://www.ssnintendo.com/?p=2234&lang=en







So, in the new Nintendo Power issue, there is an ad on Disgaea DS which show a kind a new DS Lite with a bigger screen for the top and the bottom of the portable console. Maybe this version is going to pop up on E3 press conference on the 16th, presently, it's still a rumour. 

By the way, I don't know for you, The DS lite is already enough small for me, I can't imagine handling this one with bigger screens. What do you guys think about this (not my hands, but the new DS version  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 8, 2008)

I doubt it. Disgaea doesn't have a widescreen mode, and it looks too much like a DS lite


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 8, 2008)

Its just an advertisment, plus with bigger screens it looks stupid


----------



## Xuio (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=171073


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 8, 2008)

It is just a normal ds lite.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks like a bad PhotoShop to me... Also the charge light is red... I've never seen a red charge light before...


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 8, 2008)

its a "prinny-only" version of the DS dood!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a classic case of bad photoshoping by the people who made that advertising.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really.. something so big wouldn't leak in a stupid way like that


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gives them more room to show the screenshots, but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

I doubt it.

Nintendo wouldn't make a bigger-screened DS Lite.
They'd probably just go ahead and make a DS sequel...

Also, that image looks Photoshopped


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 8, 2008)

That image flips me out and I think it must have been made by space aliens who had a vague idea of what a DS looks like.


----------



## notnarb (Jul 8, 2008)

that picture looks MSpainted


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 8, 2008)

It must be my security settings, but were there any pictures of said DS in any of the currently-mentioned links?  That said, it's still too soon to release a new DS unless it's a completely new generation.  Though given Nintendo's policy with the old model, I can't imagine what all new products are going to have to be pushed for this supposed new DS.  

It still irks me that I can't find anything original-model DS related apart from eBay, as everything else is "DS Lite only!" nowadays.  Oddly enough, the two DSes I did see on my trip were Phats, so that's amusing..


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 8, 2008)

No, if they made it a widescreen game, the huge existing user base couldn't play it without buying a new DS.


----------



## Harsky (Jul 8, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> It looks like a bad PhotoShop to me... Also the charge light is red... I've never seen a red charge light before...


But... there is on my one


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 8, 2008)

It seemed like we'd gone too long without one of these threads popping up. Here's a hint: any news about a new DS redesign that doesn't come from an official press release can be safely ignored. All these redesigns are just silly images that silly people thew together.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 8, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> cosmo2389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its because you didn't recharge your ds


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 8, 2008)

not only is is assumed fake, but it IS fake, you can even see, below the hinge where the actual screen is under the 'screenshot'. Go on, look for yourself.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 8, 2008)

Its just an ad....


----------



## Chopders (Jul 8, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> not only is is assumed fake, but it IS fake, you can even see, below the hinge where the actual screen is under the 'screenshot'. Go on, look for yourself.




But I didn't do anything on this picture, you can trust me


----------



## GiRPwN (Jul 8, 2008)

Nintendo would never introduce that the way it is photoshopped...

The speakers aren't even evenly spaced and it just looks plain crappy.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 8, 2008)

the bigger screens are so battery draining, that it can't handle it. that's why the light is always red.
and that proves this is not a fake!! it's real!!!11111§$%#


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 8, 2008)

HOLY SHIT IT'S RHAPSODY!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 8, 2008)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> not only is is assumed fake, but it IS fake, you can even see, below the hinge where the actual screen is under the 'screenshot'. Go on, look for yourself.


Plus the screens are misaligned & yesterday someone from NP said it was just a photoshop.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 8, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> Its just an ad....


Yup...I don't see why everyone's saying it's fake.  It's just an ad for some games, it's not like other people haven't put pictures where the actual screens should be before.


----------



## blahman (Jul 8, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



being just an ad with weird shopped screen is part of why its fake. that and the topic starter trying to stir something up like its even remotely possible. this is not even newsworthy.


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

Aha...I told you it was a fake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Eurogamer said:
			
		

> Nintendo has told Eurogamer that claims it is preparing to unveil a widescreen DS are "purely rumour and speculation".
> 
> Rumours emerged after a suspicious Nippon Ichi advert was posted by website Aeropause. It shows the publisher's upcoming titles on a DS with much larger screens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hit (Jul 9, 2008)

Look how bad these pictures are pasted on the screen
If it was real, the designer would have done a better job on pasting those pictures on the screen


----------



## Defiance (Jul 9, 2008)

We don't need a redesign.  I want a new handheld!


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 9, 2008)

This is the redisign


----------



## Defiance (Jul 9, 2008)

lol...

Here's the one I want:


----------



## science (Jul 9, 2008)

Fuck the DS I want a new Gameboy


----------



## Tylon (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## thieves like us (Jul 9, 2008)

the ds lite used in the disgaea ad was photoshopped by someone at NIS America because they were too lazy to use actual ds screenshots for their ad. if you can find the original ad for the psp version, you'll find the exact same screenshots were used.


----------



## Japhle (Jul 9, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> This is the redisign



I want that, and that colour is awesome.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 9, 2008)

Tylon said:
			
		

>


That looks yummy.


----------



## Tylon (Jul 9, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> That looks yummy.


Indeed.


I found another set of NDS2 pics... (Source)


----------



## fischju (Jul 9, 2008)

If it has 2 screens, they will be the same size, which makes it easier to develop for and cheaper to make.


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/show_blog_ent...ewstop;title;17

_Aaand_ NIS sticks the last nail of the coffin of this, far better than Nintendo's standard "Rumor and Speculation" comment.


----------



## starfox468 (Jul 10, 2008)

lol, all the fakes


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 10, 2008)

Where's the one with like seven screens?  Or the controller with over 40 buttons and was as large as a regulation-size Frisbee?  =P

Or the DS Lite+ that had the cracker-thin folding screen that came out when you pulled the system apart.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 10, 2008)

Tylon said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually *want* that to come true. That looks so kick ass..


----------



## raulpica (Jul 10, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> lol...
> 
> Here's the one I want:


That OLED display on the cover looks so cool. If they do a new Gameboy, I want it to be like that.


----------



## Dedale (Jul 10, 2008)

it was also posted on gizmondo some time ago... fake I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didn't anyone mention that we'll hear something about a new game boy sometime ago at this E3 ?


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 10, 2008)

Tylon said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I really want this to be made.It looks really cool.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 10, 2008)

Even if they put bigger screens, as long as it's another SKU of DS, it'll feature the exact same resolution.

Same resolution + wide screen = stretched image (because it's absolutely stupid to feature bigger screens and fill the gap with black)

Don't think it's gonna happen, nor appeal to anyone.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 10, 2008)

yaoluislg said:
			
		

> Tylon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dislike the Ipod feel of the current DS lites and this would just make it into two Iphones slapped together (if thats not how the concept came to be in the first place) and I'd prefer a more square design like Nintendo usually does with its... well, everything.

It'd suck real bad if Ninty announced a redesign now, seeing as I'm getting a lite in a week or so...
I'll be forced to get a PSP and wait for the release of the redesign :/


----------



## da_head (Jul 10, 2008)

not gonna happen. its too soon. they're probably gonna announce some big game though


----------



## Dedale (Jul 10, 2008)

you're right. Resolution will be awful on a bigger screen and I doubt that Mario Kart will be such beautiful !
Maybe on a Pandora screen


----------



## da_head (Jul 10, 2008)

wats this pandora everyone is talking about?


----------



## bugmenaught (Jul 10, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> wats this pandora everyone is talking about?



http://www.openpandora.org/

6th result on Google for "pandora".


----------



## Dedale (Jul 10, 2008)

Th screen of the pics make me think about it. It's why.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 11, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw that on the bottom of it it said 'Gamecube Advanced.'  Maybe that means we'll be able to play Gamecube games!


----------

